# Heard a nasty rumor



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Heard Hal (Xanadu) was bottom fishing Friday.... Is it true?????


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't believe it. He'd never stoop so low.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

The event was captured by a local artist. Hal is on the right with lunch.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

say it aint so. i heard he was just going on a booze cruise


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Bullshit.



If you've got a photo, I'll believe it.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

How did those jacks taste Hal. Shad said he snapped a great photo with you and your prized catch of the day. We may have to start calling you garbo if you keep this up. HA Hell at least you guys got out and wet a hook. That is more than I can say in a while.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

The rumor went as far as to say you left the rod in the rod holder (v-a-g-iiiiiiii-n-aaaaaa) a good bit.....


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

damn, next thing you know Brent will be bottom fishing too!



REPENT, the end is near! :letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

What's that song say???..... "It's the end of the worrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrllllllldddddd...as we know it....."


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats gross hal how could you do that. haha :nonono


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad we got the once a year bottom fishing trip out of the way!


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

garbo is a perfect name


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (3/14/2009)*What's that song say???..... "It's the end of the worrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrllllllldddddd...as we know it....."




...and I feel fine! :letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seanclearly (3/14/2009)*How did those jacks taste Hal. Shad said he snapped a great photo with you and your prized catch of the day. We may have to start calling you garbo if you keep this up. HA Hell at least you guys got out and wet a hook. That is more than I can say in a while.




*Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Watch that. *


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hal catching reef donkey's!! oh this is good!! come on Hal, lets see a big black egg report!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

It was Friday. Some of us have to work for a living.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Come on over to the dark side. You can always return to the blue side in spring. And you may just have a little fun and keep your crew wanting that next big. Grouper or Marlin. LOL.Gene


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

damn their giving you ten kinds of hell for catchin dinner!!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Now thats a good one!! the words, Hal, and work for a living, all in the same sentence!!:letsdrink


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (3/17/2009)*Now thats a good one!! the words, Hal, and work for a living, all in the same sentence!!:letsdrink


:clap Its getting real deep we might want to put our rubber boats on


----------

